# "Bomba" no Clima Global



## Luis França (1 Fev 2007 às 23:35)

http://nov55.com/gbwm.html

Global Warming
The cause is oceans heating, not greenhouse gases.

1. How could oceans be heating so much, and the air so little, if carbon dioxide were the cause?

2. All ice ages begin exactly as the present warming of the globe, and the process has nothing to do with carbon dioxide.

3. There is not a scientifically valid mechanism for carbon dioxide causing global warming. A lot of scientists tried to say so, but they were silenced by frauds. Narrative Page

4. The reason why CO2 levels in the atmosphere have been increasing is because warmer oceans release more.

5. The hottest years on record are localized effects due to ice melting in the Arctic plus unrelated high pressure parked over the Rockies. The total global average air temperature, as measured by satellite, is slight cooling due to increased cloud cover.

6. Everything in the atmosphere is a greenhouse gas including water vapor which is a hundred times more prevalent than carbon dioxide. People are given the false impression that it's all about CO2.

7. The latest claim is that humans are putting 8.3 giga tons of carbon into the air per year, which is one percent of the 750 giga tons in the air. If one percent per year were relevant, natural variations would have been catastrophic long ago.

8. The amount of CO2 presently in the air absorbs nearly all available radiation at its peaks of 2.7, 4.3 and 15 µM; so more CO2 cannot absorb more radiation. details

9. The oceans regulate CO2 in the atmosphere to the minutest detail, as indicated by an El Nino in the Pacific Ocean, which causes CO2 measurements in the air to increase, and then they renormalize when the El Nino disappears. External Link

10. The oceans are heating up, and the atmosphere is not. The result is polar ice caps melting and increased rainfall. This points to a hot spot in the earth's core heating the oceans, not human activity.

11. Measurements show ice increasing over land, but not over oceans, at Antarctica and Greenland due to increased precipitation as snowfall. This means sea levels will soon be falling, not rising.

12. Science is not an opinion, it's a measurement. But no one is describing the measurements which have been solidifying the claim that humans cause global warming through carbon dioxide, because there is none. Solidifying opinions without measurements is propaganda, not science. Examples


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2007 às 00:33)

Os textos em português são de mais fácil compreensão e possível opinião e discussão...

tradução literal segundo o Google:



> Aquecer-se global
> A causa é oceanos que aquecem-se, não gáses da estufa.
> 
> 1. Como poderiam os oceanos se aquecer tanto, e o ar assim pouco, se o dióxido de carbono fosse a causa?
> ...



Uma outra visão do problema, tem os seus argumentos válidos...


----------



## Luis França (3 Fev 2007 às 13:56)

Mais uma achega para a caldeirada da teoria do aquecimento global... 

Estamos todos a aquecer (mesmo sem ser na Terra)

*Look to Mars for the truth on global warming*
http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/story.html?id=edae9952-3c3e-47ba-913f-7359a5c7f723&k=0


----------



## Angelstorm (4 Fev 2007 às 12:06)

Luis França disse:


> Mais uma achega para a caldeirada da teoria do aquecimento global...
> 
> Estamos todos a aquecer (mesmo sem ser na Terra)
> 
> ...




Gosto particularmente desta:
"One explanation could be that Mars is just coming out of an ice age,"


----------



## Luis França (5 Fev 2007 às 11:28)

Climate Change Only One Symptom Of A Stressed Planet Earth
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/02/070204111626.htm


----------



## Luis França (7 Fev 2007 às 09:46)

Para os mais cépticos que acham que *é só a Terra* que está a aquecer...

"GLOBAL WARMING? THINK CELESTIAL WARMING"

PLANETOPHYSICAL STATE OF THE EARTH AND LIFE 
http://www.tmgnow.com/repository/global/planetophysical.html

Current, in process, geological, geophysical, and climatical alterations of the Earth are becoming 
more, and more, irreversible. At the present time researchers are revealing some of the causes which 
are leading to a general reorganization of the electro-magnetosphere (the electromagnetic skeleton) 
of our planet, and of its climatic machinery. A greater number of specialists in climatology, 
geophysics, planetophysics, and heliophysics are tending towards a cosmic causative sequence version 
for what is happening. Indeed, events of the last decade give strong evidence of unusually significant 
heliospheric and planetophysic transformations [1,2]. Given the quality, quantity, and scale of these 
transformations we may say that:

The climatic and biosphere processes here on Earth (through a tightly connected feedback system) 
are directly impacted by, and linked back to, the general overall transformational processes 
taking place in our Solar System. We must begin to organize our attention and thinking to understand 
that climatic changes on Earth are only one part, or link, in a whole chain of events taking place 
in our Heliosphere.

These deep physical processes, these new qualities of our physical and geological environment, 
will impose special adaptive challenges and requirements for all life forms on Earth. Considering 
the problems of adaptation our biosphere will have with these new physical conditions on Earth, 
we need to distinguish the general tendency and nature of the changes. As we will show below,these 
tendencies may be traced in the direction of planet energy capacity growth (capacitance), which is 
leading to a highly excited or charged state of some of Earth's systems.The most intense transformations 
are taking place in the planetary gas-plasma envelopes to which the productive possibilities of our 
biosphere are timed. Currently this new scenario of excess energy run-off is being formed, and observed:

In the ionosphere by plasma generation.

In the magnetosphere by magnetic storms.

In the atmosphere by cyclones.

This high-energy atmospheric phenomena, which was rare in the past, is now becoming more frequent, intense,
 and changed in its nature. The material composition of the gas-plasma envelope is also being transformed.

http://www.tmgnow.com/repository/global/planetophysical.html


*Pluto is undergoing global warming, researchers find*
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2002/pluto.html

*Global Warming on Pluto Puzzles Scientists *
http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/pluto_warming_021009.html

*Brighter Neptune Suggests a Planetary Change of Seasons*
http://hubblesite.org/newscenter/archive/releases/2003/17/text/






*Evidence of global warming seen on Neptune's largest moon*
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/1998/triton-0715.html

*New Images Reveal Clouds on Planet Uranus*
http://space.com/scienceastronomy/uranus_images_041110.html





*Saturn has strange hot spot *
http://www.spaceflightnow.com/news/n0502/04saturnspot/




*
Researcher predicts global climate change on Jupiter as giant planet's spots disappear*
http://www.berkeley.edu/news/media/releases/2004/04/21_jupiter.shtml





*New Storm on Jupiter Hints at Climate Change *
http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/060504_red_jr.html

*Mars Is Warming, NASA Scientists Report Data coincide with increasing solar output* 
http://www.heartland.org/Article.cfm?artId=17977


----------

